# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Speeding Heart Beat When Getting Close to Transitioning

## spiralsofgold

Last night I was trying to WILD again. This time the feelings, numbness, and vibrations and hypnagogic hallucinations came really fast, maybe in just like 5 minutes, I swear. (I have had experience before with calming my mind and body through channeling attempts and meditation, so I think this experience is why it went so so fast). I got pretty close to being successful at WILDing the first time I tried, and back then my heart was at a normal and steady rate. 

The first time I tried WILDing, I also had some trouble because I was actually falling asleep, and after reading some more before bed yesterday, I found out exactly what I had to do to be more successful, and maybe I was just much more close to transitioning than I ever was, and also because it came so fast, my heart was beating super fast? Could that be why? Is it normal for this to happen, and does it stop eventually?

Thanks in advance for your replies.  :smiley:

----------


## BobbyLance

Hi there my friend, I would be more than happy to answer your questions





> ...my heart was beating super fast? Could that be why? Is it normal for this to happen...



During the transition phase in a WILD, a person will experience a lot of weird and strange effects in their body. From spooky sounds in your ears up to legs shaking like a crazy, but take note that everything you experience in this phase are just all in your head. The effects are usually distinctive or different to each person. So in other words, your experience of your heart beating up super fast is _natural_. Or it could have been just you starting to tremble or have fear of what's gonna happen next.





> and does it stop eventually?



Yes it'll top eventually after some time. This is actually the point where you enter a LD. But there are two ways of entering, the first one, is for imaginative people. What you do is you think of the dream setting and once it's formed, you try to enter it. The other way, if for those who aren't that usually good with their imaginations, you just wait for the weird effects to stop. Then you should slowly get up your bed and try an RC check

Just continue practicing my friend and you'll achieve more LDs. If you've got questions, you can reply back. Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## spiralsofgold

> ... but take note that everything you experience in this phase are just all in your head. The effects are usually distinctive or different to each person. So in other words, your experience of your heart beating up super fast is _natural_. Or it could have been just you starting to tremble or have fear of what's gonna happen next.
> 
> Yes it'll top eventually after some time. This is actually the point where you enter a LD. But there are two ways of entering, the first one, is for imaginative people. What you do is you think of the dream setting and once it's formed, you try to enter it. The other way, if for those who aren't that usually good with their imaginations, you just wait for the weird effects to stop. Then you should slowly get up your bed and try an RC check



Thanks  :smiley: 
Now that you mention it, I think it actually was just in my head. While I had the speeding heart rate, I thought to myself, well I'm not feeling any discomfort and my breathing is normal, why would my heart be beating so fast when I am feeling calm and comfortable? After I let the effects subside, I don't remember doing a reality check. So maybe I was already in a dream at that point after things the effects calmed down, but went right to sleep not knowing it? I also don't think it was fear of what would happen next. I was very calm throughout the whole thing, and near the end got a tiny bit excited because I felt I was almost there, but kept myself calm. I think it was just in my head.

Also, now last night I tried again, and I thought it was interesting that after being in what I thought was sleep paralysis for a few minutes, I couldn't keep focus, and when I fell asleep I did before I knew it. It was a different kind of falling unconscious feeling that you get when you naturally fall asleep, like there was no feeling of falling asleep, just a sudden black out, if you know what I mean.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This is totally normal.  If it bothers you, try directing your attention away from your body.  Think of a recent memory, or of something you want to dream about.  Don't try to force your heartbeat or breathing to change, or you will probably pop back into wakefulness.

----------


## BobbyLance

> Also, now last night I tried again, and I thought it was interesting that after being in what I thought was sleep paralysis for a few minutes, I couldn't keep focus, and when I fell asleep I did before I knew it. It was a different kind of falling unconscious feeling that you get when you naturally fall asleep, like there was no feeling of falling asleep, just a sudden black out, if you know what I mean.



Hi there my friend,
The sudden blackout you've just experienced is pretty natural. It happens often to WILD users. Last night, I attempted to WILD. After a couple of minutes, boom, it's morning. You'll just need patience my friend. And if you think that the Transition Phase(sleep paralysis) is taking longer than it should be(maybe, after 5minutes), I suggest you start imagining the dream setting instead of waiting for SP to fade out. Imagine the place you want to be in, then, start engaging yourself into it.

Just keep up the good work my friend. If you do still have some questions, feel free to reply back. Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

I tried to WILD last night. I also have a rapid heart beat when I was going into the transitioning phase. I was also panting because I was shaking really violently. Then all of a sudden it stopped. I had trouble getting into the dream though, so I failed. It seems like you are pretty close to having a WILD though. Just keep practicing and you'll eventually get it!  ::D:

----------


## spiralsofgold

Thanks! I hope I will soon!  :smiley:

----------


## BobbyLance

No prob, good luck in your next attempt  :smiley:

----------


## eicca

The fast heart rate thing is 100% a hallucination. I know, because when I was getting my wisdom teeth out, they put me on nitrous oxide gas prior to the anesthetic. The effects of the gas felt _exactly_ like sleep paralysis, including the pounding heart feeling. But I noticed that the heart monitor stayed constant at about 60 beats per minute, and I was like "heeeeeey..." and then I passed out.

----------


## MarineRecon

That's interesting. Could you actually feel your heart beat in your chest? Sorry it is kind've hard to explain.

----------


## eicca

If I focused I could, but the fast-beating sensation was so much more prevalent. The heart monitor was really the only indication that my heart rate was still normal.

----------


## skuthepoo

Hi, I'm new here and have been learning to WILD for the past 3 nights or so, and I have the exact same problem. On the first night I slipped into sleep paralysis almost straight away which was a bit of a shock and I was so thrilled that I awoke my body because I laughed. Anyway, as I'm just drifting into SP, my heart beat goes crazy, but if it is a hallucination then maybe it will be fine. The first time I did I got a bit worried thinking that I might have been damaging myself or something. I understand now what it feels like putting the body to sleep but staying conscious. I've yet to achieve lucidity, but I feel like I'm almost there. As well as the (hallucination) heart beating fast, my eye lids seem to spasm and my eyes involuntarily dart around really quickly. Is this normal for anyone else? (sorry for turning this current thread into my own question) furthermore, I find it difficult to relax my eyelids while falling asleep as when I do so they open. I feel I have definitly made progress, and it has been this forum that has got me there do far so thanks

----------


## eicca

I get the darting eyes thing too. Makes me dizzy and sick to my stomach.

The only time I've actually gotten into SP (and dang close to a full-blown WILD might I add) was using this Manual Sleep Paralysis Induction tutorial. The lay-and-wait method just does not work for me.

----------


## spiralsofgold

> The fast heart rate thing is 100% a hallucination. I know, because when I was getting my wisdom teeth out, they put me on nitrous oxide gas prior to the anesthetic. The effects of the gas felt _exactly_ like sleep paralysis, including the pounding heart feeling. But I noticed that the heart monitor stayed constant at about 60 beats per minute, and I was like "heeeeeey..." and then I passed out.







> Hi, I'm new here and have been learning to WILD for the past 3 nights or so, and I have the exact same problem. On the first night I slipped into sleep paralysis almost straight away which was a bit of a shock and I was so thrilled that I awoke my body because I laughed. Anyway, as I'm just drifting into SP, my heart beat goes crazy, but if it is a hallucination then maybe it will be fine. The first time I did I got a bit worried thinking that I might have been damaging myself or something. I understand now what it feels like putting the body to sleep but staying conscious. I've yet to achieve lucidity, but I feel like I'm almost there. As well as the (hallucination) heart beating fast, my eye lids seem to spasm and my eyes involuntarily dart around really quickly. Is this normal for anyone else? (sorry for turning this current thread into my own question) furthermore, I find it difficult to relax my eyelids while falling asleep as when I do so they open. I feel I have definitly made progress, and it has been this forum that has got me there do far so thanks



That reminded me that I actually had the same thing happen to me when I was getting surgery. It was very hazy, but I do remember feeling my heart beat and hearing the heart monitor measuring it steadily. Thanks, now I know for sure it is just a hallucination.  :smiley: 

@skuthepoo: I've had the experience of the eye lids spasming and eyes darting around too. I've had my first successful WILD last night, and over a week of practice, all of those effects stopped for me for the most part. So it should all eventually stop for you too if you keep practicing.  :smiley:  good luck!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I also had the speeding heartbeat problem. But I think I was actually scared that time lol. But I was mad at myself for being so close. The room felt like it was spinning and my hypagogic imagery got super vivid. Then I failed. But that means I am getting closer to doing it right! So I look forward every night to practice this.

----------


## mresnick

> Hi, I'm new here and have been learning to WILD for the past 3 nights or so, and I have the exact same problem. On the first night I slipped into sleep paralysis almost straight away which was a bit of a shock and I was so thrilled that I awoke my body because I laughed. Anyway, as I'm just drifting into SP, my heart beat goes crazy, but if it is a hallucination then maybe it will be fine. The first time I did I got a bit worried thinking that I might have been damaging myself or something. I understand now what it feels like putting the body to sleep but staying conscious. I've yet to achieve lucidity, but I feel like I'm almost there. As well as the (hallucination) heart beating fast, my eye lids seem to spasm and my eyes involuntarily dart around really quickly. Is this normal for anyone else? (sorry for turning this current thread into my own question) furthermore, I find it difficult to relax my eyelids while falling asleep as when I do so they open. I feel I have definitly made progress, and it has been this forum that has got me there do far so thanks



I also get the pounding heart beat and eyelids fluttering and eyes darting stuff. Just got to the transition point for the first time but stopped because of that stuff. I felt like it was getting more and more intense and tried to imagine something but couldn't teleport myself. I hadn't gone completely under, so I was able to move myself, although I keep wondering what would have happened if I'd stuck with it. My biggest fear was the heart beat. Did you ever resolve this? What happens if you stick with it? Are you sure it was a hallucination? Because when I came out of it and woke my body up, my heart was still pounding for about half a minute until it gradually calmed down.

----------

